# Senator Pamela Wallin Appointed Honorary Colonel of the Air Force



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

From the CF news release:
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=3199

Canada’s Air Force officially welcomed Senator Pamela D. Wallin as an Honorary Colonel at a ceremony held today in Ottawa.

The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, appointed Senator Wallin to the position, which became effective August 1, 2009. Today was the formalization of her three-year investiture, serving in the capacity as Honorary Colonel for the Air Staff located at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa. This is the first appointment to this post.

HCol Wallin is a prominent national figure with a distinguished career in the media and as a Senator. She has received numerous honours and awards, including the Order of Canada, the Saskatchewan Order of Merit, the Queen Elizabeth II Golden Jubilee Medal and the Queen Elizabeth II Centennial Medal. She was appointed to the Senate of Canada in December 2008, and is a member of the Foreign Affairs and International Trade Committee, the Defence & National Security Committee (Deputy Chair), and the Veterans Affairs subcommittee.

“HCol Wallin has a strong family connection to the Air Force, most notably through her father, who served in the Second World War,” stated Lieutenant-General André Deschamps, Commander of Air Command and Chief of the Air Staff. “She has made positive contributions to fostering better awareness and understanding among Canadians on matters of national interest. She is well poised to be an exceptional mentor and role model for the Air Staff.”

"From the Battle of Britain to fighting terrorism in Afghanistan, Canada's Air Force continues to defend our nation and protect our freedom,” said HCol Wallin. “So it is a special honour to serve as an Honorary Colonel.  And I will endeavour to further the bond between Canadians and their military."

With approximately 60 current appointments at any one time, the Air Force Honorary Colonels' program provides a powerful and effective means to foster esprit de corps, promote and sustain strong community support and connect Canadians with their Air Force in all parts of the country.

For more information on HCol Wallin and the Honorary Colonel role, please visit the Air Force website at www.airforce.forces.gc.ca

-30-


----------

